# 100 Favorites: # 34



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

*Haydn: Piano Sonatas Hob. XVI: 32, 34, 42; Fantasia in C; Adagio in F
Alfred Brendel (Philips)*










A few years ago, I decided to investigate Haydn's piano sonatas. I didn't do it in any sort of systematic way. Instead, I just jumped in, listening to several different pianists performing a hodge-podge of the sonatas. Alfred Brendel's recording quickly became my favorite of the bunch. Since then I've checked out even more recordings, but Brendel's Haydn remains my favorite. This recital exemplifies many of the pianist's best traits: an immaculate sense of balance; a wry, understated wit; and a delicious transparency that leaves you with a sense of having communed not so much with the _pianist_ as with the _composer_ -- as if Brendel were a direct conduit between Haydn and the listener. The result is joyous, humane, soulful music.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I've really enjoyed this journey through your top 100, although I haven't kept up with all of them, so was happy to see them listed here!!!

Thanks, James


----------

